# [testdisk] Recuperar particion eliminada ??

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Tengo un portatil al cual le borre la particion del sistema Windows 7, e instale un GNU/Linux, pero desgraciadamente las bocinas parecen estar descompuestas, por lo cual tengo que re-establecer el Windows 7 para que me recivan el equipo en la garantia  :Sad: ...

Estoy usando testdisk, pero no se como sacar el respaldo, solo he logrado ver la particion, las dimenciones y todo, pero no logro extraer los archivos  :Sad: ...

Hasta aqui es donde estoy, vean la imagen: http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/7136/pantallazol.png

bye

----------

## edgar_uriel84

La documentación de testdisk lo dice:

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk:_undelete_file_for_NTFS

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Data_Recovery_Examples#Recovery_of_a_lost_and_damaged_NTFS

Saludos.

----------

## ekz

Puedes probar con algún LiveCD, tal vez con el mismo de ubuntu, para descartar problemas de hardware.

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

que notebook es?, fijate si no encontras alguna imagen de esa particion x la web, x ahi es mas facil bajarla que intentar salvarla... 

porque te piden windows.... es tu notebook, vos le pones lo que se te de la gana...

----------

## Coghan

@Diabliyo, tú mismo dices que borraste la partición donde estaba Win7 e instalaste encima Gentoo, es normal que no recuperes datos, la misma instalación de Gentoo ha reescrito muchos de los sectores del disco donde antes habían datos de Windows. Lo único que has podido hacer es restablecer la tabla de particiones al estado anterior, nada más.

Lamento decirte que no podrás hacer más para dejar el sistema intacto como lo tenías antes, como mucho con algunas herramientas de recuperación podrás sacar archivos sueltos, de los sectores que Gentoo no haya reescrito. Como te dicen más arriba, busca una imagen del sistema original de ese modelo. Aún así normalmente en los servicios técnicos al ingresar el equipo por garantía o fuera de ella, lo primero que advierten es que instalarán el sistema original en caso de que no lo esté o si estuviera muy dañado para descartar problemas de software. Deberían aceptarlo igualmente en garantía si está averiado.

----------

## luispa

Que instalen ellos un W7 si quieren hacer pruebas con el audio. Es su problema, no el tuyo. En tu caso ya tienes claro donde está el problema HW. De todas formas la recomendación de probar con un LiveCD tenla en cuenta para asegurarte al 100%.

Luis

----------

## pelelademadera

tal cual. si no te la toman por cambiar el sistema operativo, mandales una intimacion o algo asi. vas a ver como te solucionan el problema al toque

----------

